# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Oταν ο θυμος και το αγχος βραζουν στο στηθος σου...

## BrokeN_DoLL

εχτες ειχα σκεχτικα καλο βραδυ, βγηκα ηπια χορεψα κλπ κλπ

ξυπναω σμρ με κακασχημη διαθεση, ετοιμη να γδαρω......με ενοχλουσαν διαφορα απο χτες κ τα εφερνα στο μυαλο μου.....ενα γλυκο π εφαγα, ενα ατομο που μ μιλησε, πραγματα που επρεπε να χω τον ελεγχο να κανω η να αποφυγω κ μ βγηκαν αναποδα.....η δουλεια που βρηκα κ δεν θελω πια να δουλευω σε ηλιθια γραφεια, τοσο ματαια ολα κ τοσο εκνευριστικα. ποιο το νοημα να ζεις, στο μεσημεριανο τραπεζι αρχισε ο πατερας μ με την κριση στην ελλαδα κλπ κλπ.

τι να το κανω!τι να το κανω!!!!γτ πρεπει να συμμορφωνομαι δεν αντεχω!δεν θελω να ναι ολη η ζωη μ μια δουλεια! και μαλιστα μια κωλοδουλεια σε ενα γραφειο γμτ την τρελλα μου να ντυνομαι σαν φλωρακι να βγαζω ολα μ τα σκουλαρικια κ να χαμογελαω συνεχεια σαν ζωο!το μισω!προτιμω να κοψω τις φλεβες μ κ να τις ποτισω με οινοπνευμα!

οσο σκεφτομουν διαφορα.....ενιωθα να τσαντιζομαι τοσο που με ενοχλουσε στο στηθος...ενας ερεθιστικος θυμος....σιγουρα τον εχετε νιωσει. γτ να συμβαινουν ολα αυτα γιατι? ολοι οι αλλοι να ναι χαζοχαρουμενοι εκτος απο σενα!!!!!!!!!!!! και θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μ που δν μπορω να κανω κατι κ ειμαι με δεμενα τα χερια πλεον 1η φορα στην ζωη μου!!!ισως δν ημουν ετοιμη να βρω δουλεια ακομα, αλλα σκεφτικα οτι μηπως φταιει το οτι καθομουνα 6 μηνες...κ δν ειχα συνι8ησει επειδη απ τα 20 δουλευω.....

παντως ο θυμος του να μν ελεγχω πραγματα μ την δινει, ειχα πει θα παω γυμναστηριο αυτη τη βδομ τουλαχιστον 3 φορες δεν πηγα καμια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!και τα σκατωσα 3 μερες με φαι!κ με ενοχλει το στομαχι μ να ναι πρισμενο μ την δινει θελω να τους πλακωσω ολους στο ξυλο!ειδηκα τους γονεις μ αλλα δν μπορω οποτε βγαινω εξω κ παρακαλαω να γινει καποιος τσακωμος να ηρεμισω...χτες μια βλαμμενη στο κλαμπ ηρθε κ πηρε το σκαμπο κατω απ τον κωλο μ κ δν ρωτησε κ αφου της το ειπα κ εκανε ενα '''ααααααα'' σαν την ηλιθια το πηρα πισω.....

μετα η βλαμμενη εβαλε τον σερβιτορο να μ το ζητησει επειδη κ καλα ζαλιζοτανε!ειχε δν ειχε πηρε το σκαμπο κ επινε μπυρα καθιστη........πανηλιθια.....υπ τιμαει την νοημοσυνη μας....κατι τετοιες θελουν ξεμαλλιασμα....

μετα ηταν μια αλλη που ηθελε να της κανουμε χωρο στην μπαρα να κατσει με 2 μαντραχαλαδες κ αλλες 2 μπαλοτσες, ηρθαν στις 3 στο μαγαζι κ ηθελαν κ χορο...εμεις ειμασταν ηλιθιες που πηγαμε απ τις 11......να πιασουμε γωνια.....δεν το πε σε μενα ομως, το πε στην κολιτη μ π ειναι ψυχοπονιαρα κ της εκανε χορο κ εκει πηγανα χωθω γτ αυτα ειναι καραγκιοζιλικια αλλα η αδερφη μ μ ειπε οχι αστους......στο τσακ το γλυτωσε αν κ χορευα κ την σκουνταγα επιτηδες αλλα δν εκανε τπτ γμτ........ΕΝΑ νευμα μονο παρακαλουσα ΕΝΑ απλο στραβοκοιταγμα κ θα................τεσπα μν το σκεφτομαι αλλο.......

απο τα νευρα μ φυγαμε ξημερωματα κ πηγαμε να φαμε βαφλα καλο μ κανε ενα γλυκο μετα με πιασαν νευρα ομως που το φαγα ρε κερατο κ επισης δν μ κατεβηκαν τα ρουχα μ ακομα κ νευριαζω κ με την μανα που με ρωταει ''μα γιατι μα γιατι??''

γκρ

τι να κανω???δεν προλαβαινω ΟΥΤΕ τον γιατρο μ να παρω πια........εχω 1 μηνα να τον δω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!θελω να κλαψω δεν θελω να ειμαι τοσο αδυναμη........και χοντρη......και απαισια........και στραβοξυλο........και οτιδηποτε.......θελω να αλλαξει η ζωη μου να κανω κατι αλλα τι να κανω μια ζωη θα ειμαι οπως οι αλλοι καταδικασμενη στην κωλογειτονια μ κ με 10πλασια νευρα κ ψυχωση........

δεν θα μ βγει σε καλο μια μερα και φοβαμαι. δεν ξερω αν ειμαι τλκ ευαισθητη η κατι αλλο βασικα δεν ξερω ΚΑΝ τι ειμαι με κοιταω καθρευτη κ δν ξερω καν πως ειναι το σχημα μου....πως με βλεπει ο κοσμος?δεν μπορω να φανταστω πως ειναι προσπαθουσα να σκεφτω πως αν δεν με ειχα δει ποτε κ ημουν ενας αγνωστος τι θα σκεφτομουν αμα με εβλεπα στον δρομο αλλα εινα πολυ δυσκολο κ δν ξερω

σορρυ για την φλυαρια αλλα ειμαι καργα μαστουρωμενη αυτη τη στιγμη το λεω μν νομιζετε πως με εχει πιασει κριση η κατι τετοιο ακριβως δν ειναι ετσι εχω μια κριση αλλα η λογοδιαροια ειναι απ την μαστουρα κ την διαθεση μ να τα γραψω να ακουσουν ατομα σαν κ σας που καταλαβαινετε

----------


## claire

είσαι πάρα πολύ αυστηρή με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου και με τον εαυτό σου φυσικά. μάλλον από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα.

----------


## narkissa

γεια σου me! δεν εχω διαβασει αλλα μηνυματα σου αλλα απο αυτο καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι ενα πολυ ευαισθητο ατομο και οτι εχεις καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα..
για παραδειγμα εκει που λες οτι περιμενες να γινει κατι το παραμικρο για να ξεκινησεις καυγα, φαινεται οτι εχεις πολυ θυμο μεσα σου και ψαχνεις μια αφορμη για να το βγαλεις και να ανακουφιστεις.
Σκεψου οτι την κοπελα ουτε καν την ηξερες και το συμβαν που εγινε δεν ηταν δα και τοοοσο σοβαρο! οποτε ο θυμος σου δεν δικιαολογειται!
Νομιζω πως υποφερεις εδω και πολυ καιρο απο συνναισθηματα τα οποια τα κρατας μεσα σου και σε πνιγουν.
Γλυκια μου ειμαι σιγουρη πως το προβλημα ειναι καπου αλλου..ισως σε ατομα που σε προδωσαν, που σε μειωσαν,που γενικα σου φερθηκαν ασχημα και σου εχουν αφησει μια αισθηση δυσφοριας και θυμου! 
αισθανομαι οτι βρισκεσαι εντελως χαμενη και μονη χωρις καποιο νοημα για να συνεχισεις..το εχω περασει κ εγω κ ξερω πως ειναι..
ξεσπουσα σε ασχετα πραγματα και ανθρωπους..μια μερα ομως καθησα κ εγραψα τι πραγματικα ειναι αυτο που με ενοχλει...
νομιζω πως και εσυ μεσα σου ξερεις!

----------


## streidi

Πολύ βαρύς όλος αυτός ο θυμός... Δεν τον ακουμπάς κάπου να ξαποστάσεις;

----------


## elis

θα σου πω εγω τι ειδα οταν ειδα τη φωτογραφια σου στο φορουμ ειδα μια ομορφη κοπελα με ιδιαιτερο στιλ που εμενα μ αρεσει λεπτη και κυριωσ δεν τησ φαινοταν στο ματι οτι εχει καποιο ψυχολογικο και ρωτα και τουσ αλλουσ να σου πουν τι ειδαν

----------


## alwayssmile

Πραγματικά δε σου περνάει από το μυαλό πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω
&lt;αρχισε ο πατερας μ με την κριση στην ελλαδα κλπ&gt;
&lt;παντως ο θυμος του να μν ελεγχω πραγματα μ την δινει, ειχα πει θα παω γυμναστηριο αυτη τη βδομ τουλαχιστον 3 φορες δεν πηγα καμια!!&gt;
&lt;ολοι οι αλλοι να ναι χαζοχαρουμενοι εκτος απο σενα&gt; 
είναι σαν να ακούω εμένα μόνο που εγώ δε δέρνω, απλά στεναχωριέμαι. Πάντως μην υποτιμάς τόσο τους γύρω σου. Ειδικά αυτούς που αγαπάς. Γιατί κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει που τους αγαπάς. Δέξου τους και ας τους θεωρείς χαζοχαρούμενους.

----------


## Lou!

συμφωνω με pad! :)

----------


## narkissa

παιδια ειμαι καινουρια και δεν εχω ιδεα ....πως μπορουμε να βαλουμε φωτογραφιες ??

----------


## elis

υπαρχει ενα θεμα πουμπορεισ να βαλεισ παλιο ψαξτο και βαλε αλλα να θυμασαι οτι δεν ξερεισ ποιοσ θα τισ δει και πωσ θα χρησιμοποιηθουν αλλοσ μπορει να τισ δει αλλοσ μπορει να τισ κατεβασει και δε ξερεισ αμα σε δει κανενασ γνωστοσ και μαθευτει αυτο που εχεισ!!!

----------


## Adzik

Γλυκια μου... απλωσ σπουδασε κατι που σου αρεσει.. και θα κανεισ μια καλη αρχη για την ζωη σου.. κι εγω 3 ιεκ τελειωσα μεχρι να κατασταλαξω.. και τωρα παλι αλλαζω επαγγελματικο προσανατολλισμο..για πρακτικουσ λογουσ...

τοσεσ σχολεσ υπαρχουν ..οι δημοσιεσ ειναι και απογευματινεσ..

ετσι ειναι μικρη μου δυστηχωσ.. στην ζωη θα ζοριστουμε αρκετεσ φωρεσ..για να καταφερουμε κατι αλλο.. και οχι δεν εισαι μικρη για να δουλεψεισ.. εγω δουλευω απο τα 16 μου και καθε φωρα τραβαω τα ιδια ζορια με εσενα σε μια δουλεια που δεν μου αρεσει... προσπαθησε μεχρι να βρεισ κατι που να σου αρεσει..να βλεπεισ τα καλα που σου προσφερει καθε φωρα μια εργασια.. τα παντα εχουν να μασ διδαξουν κατι ..ακομη και οι κακεσ εμηρειεσ..


ειναι απολυτα λογικο να σε θυμωνουν ολα αυτα τα πρεπει και τα γιατι... αν οι νεοι ενθρωποι σαν εμασ δεν ενιωθαν οπωσ νιωθεισ στο παρελθον..ακομη χουντα θα ειχαμε...

και τωρα περναει η χωρα μ ια παααρα πολυ δυσκολη περιοδο.. και ναι ειναι λογικο και πρεπει να μασ θυμωνει.. αλλα πρεπει να κανουμε το καλητερο δυνατο για να επιβιωσουμε..

βρεσ μια δουλεια για αρχη σσε μεροσ που δεν θα χρειαζεται να αλλαζεισ εμφανιση... αν γινεται..
αλλιωσ κανε λιγη υπομονη και δεσ το σαν κατι πρακτικο και απαραιτητο..

αν σκευτεισ πωσ εσυ εχεισ πχ την δυνατοτητα να εχεισ μια δουλεια ενω υπαρχει τοσοσ αστεγοσ κοσμοσ..

η αν σκευτεισ πωσ εσυ μπορεισ να φασ ενα γλυκο και να θυμωσεισ ενω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν φαει 5 μερεσ .. τοτε ισωσ ηρεμισεισ λιγο και το δεισ θετικα και διαφωρετικα...ε?

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα εκατό πρώτα χρόνια είναι δύσκολα.Μετά συνηθίζεις.:P

----------


## *Ghost*

Γιατι δεν ασχολεισαι με πολεμικες τεχνες?? Σοβαρα το λεω! Και εγω εχω ευχηθει πολλες φορες να μπορω (και να ξερω πως) να δειρω καποιον! Τι καλυτερο απο ενα ελεγχομενο περιβαλλον οπου δεν θα βρεις και τον μπελα σου και θα ξεσπας και αφοβα? ;) :P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειστε τοσο καλοι με τις απαντησεις σας ευχαριστω.

αμα ηξερα τι φταιει θα το εγραφα και μετα θα το καιγα....αλλα ειναι δυσκολο. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταινε ολοι εκτος απο μενα?

pad γιατι ποιος φαινεται να χει ψυχολογικο προβλ .........κανεις σχεδον!!!!τοσους ανθρωπους περναω κ περνας καθε μερα απο διπλα κανεις δν ξερεις αν ειναι αυτος π φαινεται!

πολεμικες τεχνες???χαχαχαχαχαχα αααμα εβαζα κα υτοσ το προγραμμα μ εκει να δεις που δν θα χα χρονο ουτε παιδι να κανω!!!που λεειο λογος.......

οσο για τις σπουδες ειμαι 25 τι σκατα να κανω δεν γινεται!κ δν εχω κ λεφτα κ δν μπορω ΠΑΛΙ να μ τα βαλει ο πατερας μ για κατι που δν ειμαι σιγουρη κ δν εγκρινει!κ αν μετα αλλαξω γνωμη?φοβαμαι γμτ.....επειδη με ξερω....και μαλιστα πραγματα τα οποια ενδεχομενως να θελω να κανω δεν τα εγκρινει!!!!οποτε τι να κανω.....ειμαι 25 κ νιωθω καταδικασμενη!

η κοπελα στο κλαμπ ναι εκανα κατι πολυ τρομερο.....καλα θα κανει να προσεχει γενικα που κανει το κακομαθημενο......

επισης και ποιον δεν εχουν μειωσει η πληγωσει...δεν αποτελω εξαιρεση.μακαρι να μουν η εξαιρεση να μπορουσε καποιος να βοηθησει αλλα κανεις δεν μακουει!τους μισω ΟΛΟΥΣ!

ναι εχουν ολοι τα προβληματα τους ισως να μν εχουν δουλεια φαι κλπ κλπ αλλα γιατι πρεπει να κοιταω τα χειροτερα δν μ κανει καλο!!!αλλαζει κατι αμα τα κοιταξω?νοιαζει τους αλλους για μενα? γιατι να με νοιαξει δεν ξερω.......δεν με νοιαζει!εγω ζηλευω να καλητερα δν νιωθω καλα με τα χειροτερα!!!!!!!!

----------


## claire

εγώ θα σου πω και το άλλο πάντως. πρόσεξε καμιά φορά με αυτές τις μαγκές μήπως φας εσύ το βρωμόξυλο.... υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί έξω που δεν αστειεύονται με αυτά.

κοίτα λοιπόν να ηρεμήσεις.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

και ποιος σου ειπε οτι ΔΕΝ εχω φαει ξυλο? και ποιος σ ειπε πως σκεφτομαι την ωρα που θολωνω ΑΝ θα φαω ξυλο για να προσεξω?ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΘΟΛΟΥΡΑ που λεμε οτι δν σκεφτεσαι σαν τους φυσιολογικους ανθρωπους!ΑΥΤΟ ειναι κ το κυριο προβλ μ αμα δρ.φροιντ ΔΕΝ ειχε περασει απ το μυαλο μ αυτο που ειπες δν θα χα αναγκη να γραψω εδω μεσα!

by the way θενκς ...............το ξυλο ειναι ενα θεμα για μενα.......περιεργο...ειτε δινω ειτε τρωω

----------


## claire

επειδή ήξερα κάτι ατομάκια που θόλωναν έτσι, αλλά μόλις έφαγαν ένα γερό βρωμόξυλο και βρέθηκαν στο νοσοκομείο, το σκέφτονταν διπλά... όταν θόλωναν.

τέσπα. απλά εκνευρίζομαι με ανθρώπους που μεταχειρίζονται τη βία έτσι. γιατί μπορεί απλά να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, και ο άλλος να στραβώσει και να βρεις το μπελά σου χωρίς να φταις....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

και τι με νοιαζει εμενα τι παθαν οι φιλοι σου κ με τι στραβωνεις?

αμα δν εχεις κατι ουσιαστικο να μ προτεινεις περα απο το ξυλο π φαγανε οι φιλοι σου κ δεν ξαναθολωσανε μν γραφεις

----------


## Njordin

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> η αν σκευτεισ πωσ εσυ μπορεισ να φασ ενα γλυκο και να θυμωσεισ ενω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν φαει 5 μερεσ .. τοτε ισωσ ηρεμισεισ λιγο και το δεισ θετικα και διαφωρετικα...ε?





> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> 
> ναι εχουν ολοι τα προβληματα τους ισως να μν εχουν δουλεια φαι κλπ κλπ αλλα γιατι πρεπει να κοιταω τα χειροτερα δν μ κανει καλο!!!αλλαζει κατι αμα τα κοιταξω?νοιαζει τους αλλους για μενα? γιατι να με νοιαξει δεν ξερω.......δεν με νοιαζει!εγω ζηλευω να καλητερα δν νιωθω καλα με τα χειροτερα!!!!!!!!



Νομιζω οτι πηρες λαθος αυτο που ηθελε να πει η Adzik. Πραγματι, κοιτοντας τα χειροτερα ωστε να εκτιμησεις τη δικη σου θεση δεν οδηγει πουθενα {μαλλον σε στασιμοτητα τυπου \"τελικα καλα ειμαι, μωρε, τι διαμαρτυρομαι\"} αλλα κοιτοντας τα χειροτερα ωστε να εκτιμησεις σωστα τις δυνατοτητες βελτιωσης της ζωης σου ; Εχεις σκεφτει ποσες περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες εχεις απο εναν τυφλο, απο εναν που ειναι καταδικασμενος να περασει το υπολοιπο της ζωης του σε αναπηρικο καροτσακι, απο ενα αφρικανακι, αγραμματο και παμφτωχο που δουλευει απ\' τα 12 του χρονια σε χρυσορυχειο ; Ξερεις ποσα παραπανω απο εσενα θα εκανε ο παραλητος αν ξαφνικα μπορουσε να περπατησει ; Και τι δε θα δινε γαια να μπορεσει να παει με τους φιλους του στο μπαρ, και ποσο γελοιο θα βρισκει το γεγονος οτι εσυ, παρολο που εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα, επελεξες να χαλαστεις με το κακαμαθημενο που ηθελε το σκαμπο. Δυσανασχετεις για τη κατασταση σου {και καλα κανεις} αλλα γιατι τις δυνατοτητες που ειχες να βελτιωσεις τη ζωη σου θα τις καταλαβεις μονο οταν μεινεις αναπηρη ;

Ακομα και αν πασχεις απο προβλημα ψυχολογικης φυσεως, ποσο πιο δυσκολο θα ηταν να το λυσεις οντας ανημπορη σωματικα να κανεις οχι μονο αυτα που σε ευχαριστουν {και αρα εχουν επιδραση στη ψυχολογια σου} αλλα και τα στοιχειωδη {π.χ τουαλετα}. 

Καταλαβε λοιπον σε τι πλεονεκτικη θεση βρισκεσαι και ποσο πολλες παραπανω δυνατοτητες εχεις απο μερικους αλλους και σηκω και περπατα. Τι περιμενεις ;

Τελος, επειδη ειπες οτι \"ζηλευεις\" τα καλυτερα, η ζηλια ειναι κινητηριος δυναμη για λιγους ανθρωπους. Εισαι ενας απ\' αυτους ή απλα καθεσαι και ζηλευεις ;

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ειστε τοσο καλοι με τις απαντησεις σας ευχαριστω.
> 
> αμα ηξερα τι φταιει θα το εγραφα και μετα θα το καιγα....αλλα ειναι δυσκολο. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταινε ολοι εκτος απο μενα?
> 
> pad γιατι ποιος φαινεται να χει ψυχολογικο προβλ .........κανεις σχεδον!!!!τοσους ανθρωπους περναω κ περνας καθε μερα απο διπλα κανεις δν ξερεις αν ειναι αυτος π φαινεται!
> 
> πολεμικες τεχνες???χαχαχαχαχαχα αααμα εβαζα κα υτοσ το προγραμμα μ εκει να δεις που δν θα χα χρονο ουτε παιδι να κανω!!!που λεειο λογος.......
> 
> ...



ποτε δεν εινα αργα..κι εγω ειμαι 25 ... στα ιεκ πασ και 85 χρονων..ειναι καπου 300 ευρω το 6 μηνο... μπορεισ και μονη σου..ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ... 
κανεισ δεν μπορει να κανει αυτη την προσπαθεισ για εσενα...μονο εσυ..

οσο για τα αλλα..

αντι να τουσ μισεισ ολουσ..κανε την διαφορα..ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ....

..και οχι δεν φταινε ολοι οι αλλοι που εσυ δεν τα πασ καλα με ολο τον κοσμο.. αντι να νευριαζεισ..ψαξε τι πρεπει να αλλαξεισ στην ζωη σου για να βρεισ την ισσοροποια μεσα σου...και μετα θα ερθει αυτοματα και καποια ισσοροπια στην εξω ζωη σου με τουσ αλλουσ...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζηλευω παααααααααρα πολυ...υπερβολικα βασικα.........τους παντες. οχι απλη ζηλεια, σε σημειο κακιας-ζηλεια.........το αναγνωριζω αυτο ειναι απο τα ασχημα του χαρακτηρα μου.

μωρε τι να πω στον πατερα μ \'\'μπαμπα πεταω οσα λεφτα χαλασες για μενα να σπουδσω τοσα χρονια για να ξαναπαω σε εκαν ιεκ?\'\' και αλλωστε τι να κανω στο ιεκ παλι χαζοδουλειες βρησκεις απο κει!δεν μαρεσει τπτ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!εγω θελω να γινω χορεφτρια η τατουατζου!!!!!!!!!!!111

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Njordin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> 
> η αν σκευτεισ πωσ εσυ μπορεισ να φασ ενα γλυκο και να θυμωσεισ ενω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν φαει 5 μερεσ .. τοτε ισωσ ηρεμισεισ λιγο και το δεισ θετικα και διαφωρετικα...ε?
> 
> ...


πολυ σωστα φιλε μου..

επισεισ μην παμε μακρια...ποσεσ περισσοτερεσ δΥνατοτητεσ και ευκαιριεσ για μια καλη και ησυχη ζωη εχουμε εμεισ μπροστα στουσ συνανθρωπουσ μασ που βλεπουμε καθημερινα διπλα μασ..μαυρουσ..κιτρινουσ..πρα σινουσ:):):) ...ειναι ανθρωποι ηρωεσ..που περνανε τα συνορα εχοντασ δωσει συνηθωσ οτι εχουν και δεν εχουν για να πανε σε μια χωρα οπου δεν θα τουσ σκοτωσουν-βιασουν.. με ενα σωρο ψυχολογικα στην πλατη τουσ...
και βρισκονται πχ εδω..και κανουν δουλειεσ του ποδαριου 20 ωρεσ το 24 ωρο για να στειλουν χρηματα στισ παμφτωχεσ οικογενειεσ τουσ... και ακουνε τον εξαψαλμο και δεχονται τον ρατσισμο καθε στιγμη στα παντα..ακομη και στα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα τουσ..

εχοντασ στην τσεπη πολυ πολυ συχνα πολυ καλα πτυχια ...

ναι οταν το βλεπω αυτω τουσ θεωρω ηρωεσ..και θεωρω πωσ οφειλω να παλεψω οσο πιο πολυ μπορω γιατι εχω την δεινατοτητα αυτη..το χρωσταω σε εμενα και σε ολουσ αυτουσ που δεν εχουν τισ ιδιεσ ευκαιριεσ οχι επειδη δεν τισ αξιζουν αλλα για πχ ρατσιστικουσ η γλωσσικουσ λογουσ.. 


επειδη εχω ενα σπιτι να κοιμηθω και να ξεκουραστω και να μην κρυωνω ... και ειμαι τυχερη που τα εχω ολα αυτα...περα απο την τυχη ομωσ πρεπει να βαζουμε παντα και το χερακι μασ... και να μην λεμε ..τι μπορω να κανω τωρα????τιποτα.....


ενα θα σου πω...μπορεισ να κανεισ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ετσι οπως καταντησαμε αυτοι οι αλλοδαποι π λες μια χαρα την περνανε εδω περα και παιρνουνε κ τις δουλειες των ανιδεικευτων ελληνων!δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουνε.......με νοιαζω εγω. και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να κανεις τα παντα!ας πουμε αμα εγω τωρα θελω να γινω πυρινικος φυσικος γινεται?ΟΧΙ. οποτε γτ να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου....κ να κλαιω την μοιρα μ δν γινεται κτ βεβαια αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι δν εχουν την ιδια υπομονη κ επιμονη

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζηλευω παααααααααρα πολυ...υπερβολικα βασικα.........τους παντες. οχι απλη ζηλεια, σε σημειο κακιας-ζηλεια.........το αναγνωριζω αυτο ειναι απο τα ασχημα του χαρακτηρα μου.
> 
> μωρε τι να πω στον πατερα μ \'\'μπαμπα πεταω οσα λεφτα χαλασες για μενα να σπουδσω τοσα χρονια για να ξαναπαω σε εκαν ιεκ?\'\' και αλλωστε τι να κανω στο ιεκ παλι χαζοδουλειες βρησκεις απο κει!δεν μαρεσει τπτ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!εγω θελω να γινω χορεφτρια η τατουατζου!!!!!!!!!!!111


γινε τοτε....


χαζοδουλειεσ??? δεν νομιζω για δεσ λιγο την λιστα και τα λεμε...http://www.oeek.gr/index2.html

ειναι χαζοδουλεια το ΣΥΝΟΔΟΣ ΒΟΥΝΟΥ
η το ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΗΣ ΨΥΧΑΓΩΓΙΑΣ εκει χορευεισ κι ολασ..ειναι ανιματερ... η ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ η ο ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΣ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ (Stylist) η ο ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΟΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΩΝ

οσο για τον μπαμπα σιγουρα θα προτημισει να σπουδασεισ παρα να καθεσαι να χριπιεσαι και να κλαισ την κακια σου την μοιρα..ετσι δεν ειναι?????αυτη την φωρα πληρωσε τα εσυ..αληθεια τι σπουδασεσ???

να ξερεισ τιποτα δεν παει χαμενο..μαθε τεχνη κι αστηνε κι αν πεινασεισ πιαστηνε....δεν λενε??κατι ξερουν!!!

----------


## Adzik

τατοο αρτιστ μπορεισ να γινεισ και εχεισ το ταλετο πιστευω και σου παει..πηγεσ ποτε σε ενα τατοο μεροσ να ρωτησεισ αν μπορουν να σε κρατησουν να σου κανουν μαθηματα???...

επισεισ αν το θελεισ πραγματικα τοτε φανταζομαι πωσ εχεισ παρα πολλεσ γνωσεισ για το αντικειμενο ετσι δεν ειναι??αν οχι..τοτε μαθε οτι μπορεισ χορισ να εισαι στον χορο και μετα ..προσπαθησε το...


να ξερεισ πωσ στα λεω πολυ ηρεμα και γλυκα ..δεν σου την λεω.. το δηλωνω επειδη ο γραπτοσ λογοσ ειναι παρεξιγησιμος...σου στελνω και μια αγκαλια ελπιδασ!!!!http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/v...2b2e9e0b7c.jpg

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ετσι οπως καταντησαμε αυτοι οι αλλοδαποι π λες μια χαρα την περνανε εδω περα και παιρνουνε κ τις δουλειες των ανιδεικευτων ελληνων!δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουνε.......με νοιαζω εγω. και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να κανεις τα παντα!ας πουμε αμα εγω τωρα θελω να γινω πυρινικος φυσικος γινεται?ΟΧΙ. οποτε γτ να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου....κ να κλαιω την μοιρα μ δν γινεται κτ βεβαια αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι δν εχουν την ιδια υπομονη κ επιμονη


Μπορεισ να κανεισ τα παντα...τα παντα ειναι αυτα που θελεισ οσο τιποτα αλλο..!!!:):):)

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ετσι οπως καταντησαμε αυτοι οι αλλοδαποι π λες μια χαρα την περνανε εδω περα και παιρνουνε κ τις δουλειες των ανιδεικευτων ελληνων!δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουνε.......με νοιαζω εγω. και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να κανεις τα παντα!ας πουμε αμα εγω τωρα θελω να γινω πυρινικος φυσικος γινεται?ΟΧΙ. οποτε γτ να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου....κ να κλαιω την μοιρα μ δν γινεται κτ βεβαια αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι δν εχουν την ιδια υπομονη κ επιμονη


εχεισ δικειο για την υπομονη .αλλα να ξερεισ πωσ η υπομονη μαθαινεται...αν το θελεισ φυσικα...:):):)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω οπως κ πολλοι αλλοι, σαν διπολικη, μια χανω την ορεξη μου, μια αλλαζω γνωμη, μια αλλαζω ενδιαφεροντα. προτεραιοτητες δν εχω πανω σε αυτα, εχω πανω στις πανηλιθιες διαταραχες μου.....οποτε τωρα τι κανω?μια ζωη θα παλευω να γινω καλα δν θα κανω ποτε κατι να μαρεσει οικογενεια κ παιδια ΔΕΝ θα κανω η κ να κανω θα ναι μια αποτυχια........οποτε τι κανω?

----------


## Adzik

θα κανεισ προσπαθειεσ...
ολοι αυτο κανουμε..προσπαθουμε...


κι εγω αρχιζω μια δουλιτσα τωρα.ξερω αν θα πετυχει???οχι βεβαια...αλλα θα κανω οτι καλητερο μπορω...και θα ξερω πωσ πραγματικα τα εδωσα ολα και προσπαθησα...

δεν εχουμε αλλη επιλογη...

και καποια θα ειναι επιτυχια..αλλα θα πρεπει πρωτα εσυ να πιστεψεισ σε εσενα..!!!!!οι γονεισ σου τι σου λενε?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μου λενε να μν γκρινιαζω γιατι ειναι μια χαρα στα γραφεια γιατι ετσι πρεπει επειδη ειμαι κοπελα και δν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο γιατι ειναι ηλιθιοτητες κ επειδη ειμαι νευρικια κ εχω \'\'θεματα\'\' πρεπει να μαι ικανοποιημενη γτ θα μποσουσα να μν εχω κανει τπτ στην ζωη μ κ καλυτερα να μαι καλημενη οπς κ οπου μπορω με δουλεια επειδη δν νομιζουν οτι θα βρω καποιον αντρα να με αντεξει καιρο με αυτο που εχω...........(μερικες φορες δν το λενε τοσο σκληρα μονο οταν τσακωνομαι με την μανα μ μ τα λεει ετσι.....ο μπαμπας ειναι πιο ευαισθητος κ μ χει αδυναμια)

γενικα ρε γμτ σαν να με εχουν για τελειωμενη ....ειδηκα η μανα μου.....ολο δυσανασχετει κ μ εχει πεταξει και τρελλη 4-5 φορες!!!!!!!!!κ εχει γινει κακος χαμος μες στο σπιτι......

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> μου λενε να μν γκρινιαζω γιατι ειναι μια χαρα στα γραφεια γιατι ετσι πρεπει επειδη ειμαι κοπελα και δν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο γιατι ειναι ηλιθιοτητες κ επειδη ειμαι νευρικια κ εχω \'\'θεματα\'\' πρεπει να μαι ικανοποιημενη γτ θα μποσουσα να μν εχω κανει τπτ στην ζωη μ κ καλυτερα να μαι καλημενη οπς κ οπου μπορω με δουλεια επειδη δν νομιζουν οτι θα βρω καποιον αντρα να με αντεξει καιρο με αυτο που εχω...........(μερικες φορες δν το λενε τοσο σκληρα μονο οταν τσακωνομαι με την μανα μ μ τα λεει ετσι.....ο μπαμπας ειναι πιο ευαισθητος κ μ χει αδυναμια)
> 
> γενικα ρε γμτ σαν να με εχουν για τελειωμενη ....ειδηκα η μανα μου.....ολο δυσανασχετει κ μ εχει πεταξει και τρελλη 4-5 φορες!!!!!!!!!κ εχει γινει κακος χαμος μες στο σπιτι......


εγω νομιζω πωσ ανυσηχουν για εσενα και ειναι περιφανοι για εσενα που καταφερεσ τοσα..και δουλευεισ κι ολασ..

σχετικα με το αλλο.. πιστευω πωσ απλωσ η μαμα ανυσυχει που εσενα δεν σε ευχαριστει και δεν σε καλυπτει κανενασ αντρασ...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχ α μπαααααααααα εκεινη περισσοτερο ανυσηχει μπας ΕΓΩ δεν καλυπτω κανεναν αντρα!:P

----------


## Adzik

η μαμα ανυσηχει ... γιατι ξερει πωσ οσο πιο περιεργοσ ..απαιτητικοσ η εγωιστησ ειναι καποιοσ..τοσο πιο δυσκολο ειναι να μεινει με εναν ανθρωπο ...
το θεμα ειναι..πωσ εσυ μπορει να γουσταρεισ να εισαι με πολλουσ ανθρωπουσ και οχι με εναν στην ζωη ...ειναι δικο σου θεμα αυτο..ποιοσ λεει πωσ πρεπει να κανεισ οικογενεισ και παιδια.....κανεισ...χαλαρωσε.. .επειδη ανυσυχουν πσ δεν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν...τα λενε..πιστευω..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειναι τοοοοοοοοοσο αδικο και ποναει να βλεπεις πως οι γονεις σου θελανε να κανουνε παιδια ΄΄κλωνους\'\' τους..........και εν τελει να βλεπουν πως κανανε ακριβως το αντιθετο........

η ξεροκεφαλια να θεωρουν ΜΟΝΟ τον εαυτουλι τους σωστο και ΟΛΟΥΣ τους αλλους λαθος!παντα οταν η μανα μ ξεκιναει να πει κατι για τα νεανικα της χρονια λεει \'\'ΕΓΩ ημουνα μυαλομενη!!!!!!!!!\'\'

και σιγα.....μυαλομενη για να τυληξει αντρα να της τα χει ολα.......μια νοικοκυρα ητανε και ειναι.......

----------


## TheMonstersInsideMe

να ρωτησω κατι?ποσα σκουλαρικια εχεις και σε αναγκαζουν να τα βγαζεις στην δουλεια?γιατι εχω και εγω 3 πιρσινγκς αλλα δεν μου λεει κανεις τιποτα :p

----------


## *Ghost*

Εμενα με αναγκαζανε να βγαζω το σκουλαρικι απ τη μυτη σε μια δουλεια! Και μαλιστα μου λεει η προισταμενη \"βγαλε αυτο που εχεις στην μυτη σου, δεν μπορεις να ερχεσαι ετσι...!!\" χαχαχαχα! Την σκροφα.... Εχε χαρη που ειχα αναγκη την δουλεια τοτε.... :P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αναλογα που δουλευεις?δεν μ ειπε κανεις να τα βγαλω αλλα πρεπει...ειναι σιγουρο.....εχω χειλη, μυτη, και 10 στα αυτια (αυτα τα οποια φαινονται δλδ) οποτε βγαζω της μυτης κ στα χειλη κ αμα πιασω τα μαλλια κοτσιδα βγαζω κ 2-3 απ το αυτι. αλλα εχω κ ενα στο αυτι απ την μεσα μερια του πτερυγιου που το αφηνω αυτο δν το βγαζω

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ετσι οπως καταντησαμε αυτοι οι αλλοδαποι π λες μια χαρα την περνανε εδω περα και παιρνουνε κ τις δουλειες των ανιδεικευτων ελληνων!δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουνε.......με νοιαζω εγω. και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να κανεις τα παντα!ας πουμε αμα εγω τωρα θελω να γινω πυρινικος φυσικος γινεται?ΟΧΙ. οποτε γτ να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου....κ να κλαιω την μοιρα μ δν γινεται κτ βεβαια αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι δν εχουν την ιδια υπομονη κ επιμονη


Αν εσένα δε σε νοιάζει η αλλότρια δυστυχία,γιατί είπαμε περιμένεις να νοιάζονται οι άλλοι για τη δική σου;

Δεν υποστήριξε κανείς ότι θα σώσει την ανθρωπότητα το ενδιαφέρον κανενός,άλλο αυτό όμως και άλλο η χοντροπετσιά,το επειδή εγώ είμαι δυστυχισμένος,χέστηκα για τον συνάνθρωπό μου,που μάλιστα δεν έχει καν τη δική μου τύχη να απολαμβάνει όσα εγώ θεωρώ αυτονόητα και τα σνομπάρω.Whatever.Μας έχουν ποτίσει δηλητήριο οι ξενοφοβίες των πολιτικών που εκμεταλλεύονται τα δικά μας καφροένστικτα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν επιμενω να νοιαστουν οι ασχετοι για μενα, και δεν νοιαζει κ μενα. εχω αρκετα προβλ δικα μου και αν εχει καποιος δικος μ, θα χω κ τα δικα του. κ ετσι λειτουργει ο καθενας η αληθεια ειναι!δεν ζουμε στην χωρα των πονυ δυστυχως........... δεν ασχολειται κανεις μαζι σου, γιατι ολοι εχουν κατι που θεωρουν σημαντικο να επιλυσουν.

αλλωστε, ενα προβλ που ισως να χω κ για καποιον ειναι ηλιθιο χαζο και πεζο, για μενα ισως ειναι ολη μ η ζωη κ εξισου σημαντικο με ενα δικο του προβλημα....ποιος ξερει να πει με σιγουρια ποιος ειναι σε πιο μειονεκτικη θεση?κανεις!!!!ισς ο φτωχος η ο εκ γεννετης κουφος να ειχε μια πιο ωραια ζωη απο μενα που πασχω απο 1002 μλκιες κ που με κακοποιησανε οταν ημουν ακομα παρθενα

----------


## *Ghost*

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> αναλογα που δουλευεις?δεν μ ειπε κανεις να τα βγαλω αλλα πρεπει...ειναι σιγουρο.....εχω χειλη, μυτη, και 10 στα αυτια (αυτα τα οποια φαινονται δλδ) οποτε βγαζω της μυτης κ στα χειλη κ αμα πιασω τα μαλλια κοτσιδα βγαζω κ 2-3 απ το αυτι. αλλα εχω κ ενα στο αυτι απ την μεσα μερια του πτερυγιου που το αφηνω αυτο δν το βγαζω


Δουλευα σε σουπερ μαρκετ.. Προσωπικα, προσβληθηκα! Και σιγα το πραγμα.... Δεν ξερω, το θεωρω βλακεια που καποιοι \"σοκαρονται\" με τα piercing ή τα τατουαζ.... Εχει μεινει το στερεοτυπο του \"υποκοσμου\"... πφφ..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μονο στην ελλαδα!!!!!!!!στο εξωτερικο ολοι με τρυπες κ ταττου κυκλοφορουνε εδω αμα δει κανα στελεχος \'\'εταιρειας\'\' (ελεος δλδ θεωρουνται κ τα σουπερ μαρκετ της γειτονιας πολυεθνικες) το παιρνουν οτι εισαι αληταρια και εκτος στου dress code ΤΟΥΣ!συμφωνω στην δουλεια να χεις ενα ντυσιμο με ευπρεπεια που να μν προσβαλει η να φερνει σε δυσκολη θεση αφεντικα η ξερω γω τον καθε μαλακα, αλλα οχι κ να το παραχεζουμε !!!!!!!!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> και τι με νοιαζει εμενα τι παθαν οι φιλοι σου κ με τι στραβωνεις?
> 
> αμα δν εχεις κατι ουσιαστικο να μ προτεινεις περα απο το ξυλο π φαγανε οι φιλοι σου κ δεν ξαναθολωσανε μν γραφεις



ENNOEITAI πως άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν τη βία για να ξεσπάσουν και για να λύσουν τις διαφορές τους ΔΕΝ είναι φίλοι μου. ;)

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> ετσι οπως καταντησαμε αυτοι οι αλλοδαποι π λες μια χαρα την περνανε εδω περα και παιρνουνε κ τις δουλειες των ανιδεικευτων ελληνων!δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουνε.......με νοιαζω εγω. και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να κανεις τα παντα!ας πουμε αμα εγω τωρα θελω να γινω πυρινικος φυσικος γινεται?ΟΧΙ. οποτε γτ να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου....κ να κλαιω την μοιρα μ δν γινεται κτ βεβαια αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι δν εχουν την ιδια υπομονη κ επιμονη
> 
> 
> ...


και να συμπληρώσω ότι οι άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για τους συνανθρώπους τους και στοιχειωδώς για την κοινωνία στην οποία ζουν είναι πιο ισορροπημένοι και πιο ευτυχισμένοι κατ\'επέκταση.

γενικά το να εντάξεις στη ζωή σου την αγάπη και το ενδιαφέρον για τους γύρω σου, αφαιρεί από το φορτίο που κουβαλάς...

όσο νευριάζεις, μισείς και ζηλεύεις απλά δηλητηριάζεσαι.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

νομιζα πως τους αποκαλεσες \'\'φιλους\'\' εκτος αν δν θυμαμαι καλα.

μια χαρα βοηθαω οποτε μπορω κανω κ τις φιλανθρωπιες μ θα παρω ενα ζητιανακι στο περιπτερο θα του αγορασω να φαει κανα κρουασαν ημουνα στο παρελθον αναδοχη μητερα ενος μικρου αγοριου αλληλογραφω κ μεσω ενος προγραμματος με εναν φυλακισμενο στην αμερικη κλπ κλπ...........

τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω δν ειμαι κ η μητερα τερεζα. δεν με εκανε πιο χαρουμενη ομως........

δεν μπορεις να βαζεις σε καλουπι οσους θυμωνουνε!να μην μειωνεις και να υποτιμας τις αδυναμιες και τα θεματα των αλλων!!!!!!!!!!αυτο ειναι χειροτερος εγωισμος κατα την γνωμη μ! τι παει να πει \'\'εννοειται πως οσοι θυμωνουν ΔΕΝ ειναι φιλοι μου\'\'!???!!!

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> νομιζα πως τους αποκαλεσες \'\'φιλους\'\' εκτος αν δν θυμαμαι καλα.
> 
> μια χαρα βοηθαω οποτε μπορω κανω κ τις φιλανθρωπιες μ θα παρω ενα ζητιανακι στο περιπτερο θα του αγορασω να φαει κανα κρουασαν ημουνα στο παρελθον αναδοχη μητερα ενος μικρου αγοριου αλληλογραφω κ μεσω ενος προγραμματος με εναν φυλακισμενο στην αμερικη κλπ κλπ...........
> 
> τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω δν ειμαι κ η μητερα τερεζα. δεν με εκανε πιο χαρουμενη ομως........
> 
> δεν μπορεις να βαζεις σε καλουπι οσους θυμωνουνε!να μην μειωνεις και να υποτιμας τις αδυναμιες και τα θεματα των αλλων!!!!!!!!!!αυτο ειναι χειροτερος εγωισμος κατα την γνωμη μ! τι παει να πει \'\'εννοειται πως οσοι θυμωνουν ΔΕΝ ειναι φιλοι μου\'\'!???!!!


me ειπε πωσ οσοι άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν τη βία για να ξεσπάσουν και για να λύσουν τις διαφορές τους ΔΕΝ είναι φίλοι μου. δεν ειπε οσοι θυμωνουν εχεισ κατι μυγεσ μου φαινεται μαζι σου φερτεσ πισω τισ χρειαζομαστε(οποιοσ εχει τη μυγα να τη φερει πισω κλπ)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αρχιζω να εκνευριζομαι ε.............ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειπε

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by me_vs_myself_
> νομιζα πως τους αποκαλεσες \'\'φιλους\'\' εκτος αν δν θυμαμαι καλα.
> 
> μια χαρα βοηθαω οποτε μπορω κανω κ τις φιλανθρωπιες μ θα παρω ενα ζητιανακι στο περιπτερο θα του αγορασω να φαει κανα κρουασαν ημουνα στο παρελθον αναδοχη μητερα ενος μικρου αγοριου αλληλογραφω κ μεσω ενος προγραμματος με εναν φυλακισμενο στην αμερικη κλπ κλπ...........
> 
> τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω δν ειμαι κ η μητερα τερεζα. δεν με εκανε πιο χαρουμενη ομως........
> 
> δεν μπορεις να βαζεις σε καλουπι οσους θυμωνουνε!να μην μειωνεις και να υποτιμας τις αδυναμιες και τα θεματα των αλλων!!!!!!!!!!αυτο ειναι χειροτερος εγωισμος κατα την γνωμη μ! τι παει να πει \'\'εννοειται πως οσοι θυμωνουν ΔΕΝ ειναι φιλοι μου\'\'!???!!!


ναι, δεν θυμάσαι όντως καλά. αλλά δεν θέλει και πολύ μυαλό για να πας μια σελίδα πίσω και να δεις τα ποστ. ;)

----------


## claire

επίσης, όχι. όλοι θυμώνουμε. αλλά ο κάθε άνθρωπος διαχειρίζεται διαφορετικά το θυμό του.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δν θελει μυαλο συμφωνω...........απλα δεν μπηκα στον κοπο να το κανω γιατι σε βαριεμαι. μν μ ξαναγραψεις μ την δινει η ειρωνια σου

----------


## claire

οκ. απλά εφόσον με βαριέσαι, μην διαστρεβλώνεις και τα γραφόμενα μου, όπως σε συμφέρει.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μωρε δεν μας χεζεις με το ταλεντο σου να ειρωνευεσαι εκλεπτισμενα???????????????????????/ειπα ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ στοκος εισαι?????????/με κανεις να φαινομαι κακια κ μ την δινει αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## claire

μα, ΔΕΝ ειρωνεύομαι. μιλάω (γράφω δηλαδή) απολύτως σοβαρά.

εφόσον με βαριέσαι, και δεν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τι έγραψα, μη διαστρεβλώνεις τα γραφόμενα μου.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τολκ του δε χαντ

----------


## Sofia

me_vs_myself,

δεν νομιζω οτι σε προσβαλε κανεις...τελος παντων, ηθελα να σου πω οτι κανεις δεν χρειαζεται βοηθεια απο τριτους για να φαινεται καλος, κακος ή ασχημος...

χαλαρωσε λιγο:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Η λεξη ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ ειναι που με κανει πιο εξαλλη....ειναι σαν το κοκκινο πανι για τον ταυρο

απλα μ την δινει για να καταλαβεις που καποιοι λενε για οσους πασχουν απο θυμο η οτιδηποτε σαν να ναι λεπροι

----------


## Sofia

δεν ειναι κακο να θυμωνεις. κακο ειναι να σαι συνεχεια σε μια τσιτα κατασταση ή ναι σαι αταραχος εντελως. ειναι εξοντωτικο οταν διαρκει ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο..

το να χαλαρωνεις που κ που δεν νομιζω κακο να κανει. ισα ισα. οσο για την λεπρα που λες: μηπως το βλεπεις εσυ ετσι?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΕΧΕΙς δικιο νομιζεις δεν το ξερω................που το ξερεις οτι ειναι ετσι?ειναι οντως δλδ σε μενα μια τσιτα συνεχεια κ μια πληρη αναισθησια.υψος και βαθοσ. το εχεις κ εσυ? δεν βρισκω τροπο να χαλαρωνω τπτ δν πιανει. μονο τα χαπια αμα παρω εξτρα.ογιατρος μ το ειπε. γτ αλλιως νιωθω τρεμουλο στον εγκεφαλο........κ μετα ερχεται η κριση κ μετα η ενεσεις κ δν τις μπορω..........

----------


## Sofia

Ναι το εχω περασει κ εγω. δυστυχως δεν το χει κανεις αυτο σε αποκλειστικοτητα. εγω το περισσοτερο διαστημα ημουν ηρεμη κ οταν με επιαναν τα νευρα κ ο θυμος οι γυρω μου ετρεχαν να κρυφτουν. δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω την διαφορα. κ αργησα πολυ να συνειδητοποιησω οτι αυτη μου η συμπεριφορα κανει κακο σε μενα κ στις σχεσεις μου.τοση αγνοια δλδ ειχα σε σχεση με το πώς αντιδρω. σιγα σιγα προσπαθησα να το δω, με βοηθησαν κ οι γυρω λεγοντας μου πώς φαινομαι.

υπάρχουν λυσεις. νομιζω η αρχη της λυσης ειναι να δει κανεις τον εαυτο του οσο γινεται. κ να μπορει να ακουει τα λογια οσων εμπιστευεται. απο κει κ περα δεν ειναι μονο τα χαπια για να χαλαρωνει κανεις. μην τα περιμενεις ολα απο αυτα. αυτα θα σε βοηθησουν λιγο. το πολυ κ δυσκολο κομματι ειναι να δεις πώς χανεις την μπαλα, πώς ξεφευγεις κ τα παιρνεις ολα σβαρνα. μιλα καπου. λεγε τον φοβο σου, φωναζε κανε πραγματα για να εκφραστεις, αλλα προσπαθησε κ να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου, με την λογικη που διαθετεις. 

παρε μια αναπνοη κ λιγο χρονο πριν αρχιζεις να τα χωνεις γενικως....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΜΩρε το προβλημα ειναι οτι ετσι με εχουν μαθει απο μικρη οποτε δν ασχολειται πλεον κανεις μαζι μου δν τους φαινεται περιεργο να το κανω..................αλλωστε θολωνω.........το προβλ μ ειναι οτι για να μν ξεσπαω σε αλλους οπως εχω αναφερει, χαρακωνομαι

----------


## Sofia

οκ. καταλαβα. χαρακωνεσαι κ μπορει να ξεσπας σε αλλα ατομα απο αυτα που μπορει να ηθελες κατα βαθος. νομιζω οτι αυτο το κανουμε ή ειναι ευκολο να το κανουμε πολλοι. πχ. εχω νευρα με τον φιλο μου κ επειδη φοβαμαι να τα βαλω μαζι του βριζω καποιον αλλο στον δρομο που με πατησε κατα λαθος, εναν αγνωστο σε καποιο φορουμ ή εναν τυπο που θα μου την πεσει σε καποιο μπαρ. που οκ...μπορει να εχω δικιο να συγχιζομαι, αλλα οχι σε τετοιο βαθμο. απλα, εχω φορτωσει τοσα κ ερχεται κατι μικρο για να με κανει μπαρουτι.

ισως κ αυτη η αδιαφορια που βλεπεις να σε κανει να θυμωνεις τοσο. κ δικαιως. αλλα μιλας για τον θυμο σου καπου συστηματικα? στον γιατρο σου ή σε καποιον ειδικο που βλεπει πιο αποστασιοποιημενα τα πραγματα? μιλας για το πώς πληγωνεις εσενα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΜΠΑ οχι δν φοβαμαι να τα βαλω κ με εκεινον που με τσαντισε.....τα βαζω με ολους βασικα. ναι με τον γιατρο το συζηταω. με οσους γιατρους ειχα μ ειπανε το ιδιο \'\'εχεις υπερβολικο θυμο και πικρια μεσα σου\'\'. δν μπροουμε ομως να βρουμε τον λογο που μισω τον κοσμο και που θελω να κανω κακο στον κοσμο , και που ωρες ωρες ομως νιωθω ξαφνικη αγαπη για τον κοσμο!!!με τρελαινει ειναι τρελλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

αλλα περισσοτερο νιωθω μισος και ζηλεια. μ λεει ο γιατρος πως δν αγαπαω αρκετα τον εαυτο μου 1α απ ολα γιαυτο συμβαινει αυτο ....αν δν αγαπαω εμενα 1α πως να αγαπησω τους αλλους. δεν θελω να μαι αδιαφορη αλλα δν μ βγαινει κτ αλλο

----------


## Sofia

παραλληλα με την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη κ τον γιατρο σου ακολουθησες ποτε καποιου ειδους ψυχοθεραπεια ωστε να δωσεις στον εαυτο σου τον χρονο να εκφρασεις κ να βγαλεις οτι μπορεις απο μεσα σου?

τωρα το να θυμωνεις με ολους κ ολα αδιακριτως δεν βοηθαει κανεναν. νομιζω οτι κανει κακο πρωτα απο ολα σε σενα γιατι καταληγεις με ακομα περισσοτερο θυμο, στεναχωρια κ ενοχες. αλλο ειναι να φωναζω σε καποιον που φταιει κ αλλο σε ολους μαζι. γινεται κ ενα μιξερ το μυαλο μου. μπαχαλο δλδ.

αναφορικα μ αυτα που σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου, εσυ συμφωνεις? σου λενε κατι? 

εγω στεκομαι σ αυτο που λες παντως: δεν θες να εισαι αδιαφορη αλλα δεν σου βγαινει κατι αλλο. αυτο σου βγαινει προφανως. αλλα μπορουν να σου βγουν κ διαφορετικοι τροποι. ολοι καπως μαθαινουμε να αντιδρουμε. αλλα μπορουμε κ να ξεμαθουμε. οχι οτι ειναι παντα απλο....αλλα γινεται πολλες φορες.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΤΟ αλλο προβλ ξερεις ποιο ειναι???????/οτι δεν νιωθω οτε τυψεις και ενοχες.........ζηταω συγνωμη οταν πρεπει να ζητησω επειδη ξερω πως πρεπει αλλα δν θελω να ζητησω το κανω ομως....οχι επειδη νιωθω ασχημα.

το χω πει αυτο στο γιατρο κ μ ειπε οτι φταιει επειδη στο παρελθον ο πατερας μ μεχρι κ τωρα πολλες φορες οταν τσακωνομασταν κ ειχα εγω το δικιο, εκεινος ποτε δν το παραδεχοταν κ μ εβαζε να ζητησω συγνωμη με το ζορι επειδη ετσι επρεπε επειδη ο πατερας δν κανει ποτε λαθος. οποτε λεει υποσυνηδητα σε οτιδηποτε εχω εκλαβει την συγνωμη σαν κατι αναγκαστικο που πρεπει να πω κ δν την εχω συνδεσει με καποιο συναισθημα μεταμελειας.

ο μπαμπας τωρα ειναι πιο καλος απο ποτε εδω κ 2 χρονια, εχει καταλαβει τα λαθη του κ προσπαθει να ναι διπλα μου οσο δεν ητανε ποτε οποτε χαιρομαι που ειμαι ετσι οπως ειμαι...κατα ενα διεστραμμενο τροπο χαιρομαι.............

----------


## Sofia

χαιρεσαι γι αυτο που εισαι ή γιατι ο πατερας σου εχει αποδεχτει αυτο που εισαι?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΔΕΝ ξερω ισως να χε δικιο ο πατερας μου.....ισως αμα με ανεθρεφε ως μαλθακη να ειχα αλλα θεματα.......σαν την αδερφη μ που δν ασχολιοταν τοσο στο να ειναι συνεχεια απο πανω της κ εχει αποκτησει μια ηλιθια ηρεμια κ την κανουν ολοι οτι θελουνε κ δενεται συναισθηματικα με τα παντα. ισως ηθελε να μ δειξει πως η ζωη ειναι σκληρη κ πως για να επιβιωσεις πρεπει να εισαι κ εσυ το ιδιο με κεινη

----------


## Sofia

ναι αλλα δεν ειναι μονοκομματη η ζωη. .ουτε εχει μονο σκληραδα. ας πουμε το να πληγωνεις τον εαυτο σου δεν ειναι κερδος.δεν ειναι λυση. αφου μονη σου λες οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καλα, αναγνωριζεις οτι αυτο ειναι ενα προβλημα. 

το να βλεπεις καποιον μονο με 1 διασταση ειναι σαν να στερεις τοσο σ αυτον οσο κ σε σενα να ρθειτε πιο κοντα κ να επικοινωνησετε. ισως κι εσυ βλεποντας τον εαυτο σου μονο με εναν τροπο κ απαιτωντας απο τον εαυτο σου πολυ συγκεκριμενα πραγματα οταν δεν στα δινει να τον τιμωρεις ετσι. κ να μπαινεις στο τριπακι που εμπαινε ο πατερας σου ολα αυτα τα χρονια. αυτο ομως δεν οδηγει παρα σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο.

γνωμη μου ειναι να δεις τι παιζει μεσα σου, να μιλησεις οσο μπορεις γι αυτα για να ξεμπλοκαρεις κ να μην πονας τοσο πολυ κι αλλο. δεν ειναι κριμα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΝΑΙ ειναι κριμα κ προσφατα εδειξα εναν ΠΟΛΥ καλο κτρυφερο εαυτο σε εναν αντρα κ αποφασισα να ενδιαφερθω κ με παρατησε στο ετσι!οπως κ με απελυσαν απο μια δουλεια που ειχα δωσει τον καλητερο μ εαυτο!!!δεν σε σεβεται κανενασ αμα εισαι χαζος και αβουλος κ χωρις νευρο μεσα σου!αχωνομαι με το παραμικρο νιωθω πως δεν με σεβονται αλλιως

----------


## Sofia

ναι, ομως ο σεβασμος δεν προκυπτει απο τον φοβο. δεν σεβεσαι ή δεν θες να σεβαστεις καποιον που δεν σε υποτιμα, που σε αντιμετωπιζει ως ισο προς τον εαυτο του? που ειναι ειλικρινης απεναντι σου κ μιλαει ανοιχτα?αυτος που προκαλει ή θελει να προκαλεσει φοβο στον αλλον πολλες φορες φοβαται ο ιδιος. οι φωνες κ η επιθεση πολλες φορες υποδηλωνουν φοβο.

αφου λοιπον ειναι κριμα, καντο κ το επομενο βημα. ΗΔΗ πας σε γιατρο, ΗΔΗ αναγνωριζεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με οσα κανεις κ στον εαυτο σου πρωτιστως..αν τα βαλεις ολα σε μια ταξη μεσα σου κ ανακαλυψεις πώς καταληγεις ετσι τοσο θυμωμενη κ παρμενη θα δεις οτι μετα ολα θα πανε πολυ καλυτερα. Πιστευω πολυ πώς πολλα πραγματα ξεκινουν απο μας.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

περισσοτερο με ενοχλει βασικα το γεγονος πως δεν βρισκω σωστο (υποσεινηδειτα επειδη μας εμαθαν τι ειναι καλο κ τι κακο) το οτι γουσταρω να χαρακωνομαι για να ηρεμω η να τρωω υπερβολικα. αλλα γενικα δν ξερω πως να το εκφρασω...αλλα σαν να μαρεσει η βια..δν ξερω αν εχεις διαβασει αλλα θεματα μου

----------


## Sofia

οχι, δεν εχω διαβασει. μονο σε οτι σου χω γραψει.

αυτο σου λεω: αν ασχοληθεις πιο συστηματικα με τον εαυτο σου θα δεις γιατι επιλεγεις την βια στον εαυτο σου, την ακραια απιθετικοτητα σε σενα κ τους αλλους, τί σημαινει να σ αρεσουν ολα αυτα (ας πουμε η βουλιμια ειναι βια, ειναι ακραια επιθετικοτητα, τιμωρια. το ιδιο βεβαια κ το χαρακωμα). αυτες ολες οι διαπιστωσεις θα σε βοηθησουν να πας παρακατω πιο δυνατη κ χωρις να χρειαζεται να καταφευγεις σε τοσο οδυνηρες πρακτικες.ο γιατρος σου κατα τη γνωμη μου εχει δικιο στα οσα σου ειπε. αλλα σημασια εχει να νιωσεις εσυ τα λογια αυτα αληθινα κ οχι να τα ακους σαν μια πληροφορια που δεν σου λεει κ τοσα πολλα. 

θα μπορεσεις επισης να διαχωρισεις τον εαυτο σου απο τους γονεις σου. το να μπορει να σου αρεσει κατι ή να θεωρεις κατι καλο ακομα κι αν εκεινοι δεν το εγκρινουν.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν νιωθω γαμωτο.........τιποτα..........δεν νιωθω.....με αγχωσες τωρα.......γιατι δεν νιωθω?λες να φταινε τα φαρμακα?

----------


## τομαζινα

me _vs_myself τι ηλικια εχεις?σαν παιδι πως ησουν?δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα μυνηματα σου,θα χαιρομουν αν μου απαντουσες:)

----------


## Sofia

me, δεν ειχα τετοιο σκοπο:)

δεν ξερω αν ειναι τα φαρμακα. μπορει να ειναι κ μονο μια σκεψη.ας πουμε οτι παιρνεις φαρμακα.

αυτο που προσπαθω να σου πω ειναι οτι μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις ολα προς το καλυτερο, παρα τις αντιξοες συνθηκες.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σαν παιδι ημουνα νευρικο αντιδραστικο εμπλεκα κ εβγαζα γλωσσα, εψαχνα μπελαδες μονιμως, και εκοβα τα χερια μ απ τα 10 κ δαγκωνα τα παντα....................πασχω απο μανιοκαταθλιψη απο τοτε, κ σχιζοφρενικομορφη που ειναι ελεγχομενη λογω της χρονιας φαρμακευτικης θεραπειας.

----------


## τομαζινα

τη λεξη χαλαρωσε γιατι τη μισεις?ειναι κατι που σου φαινεται σαν να πιεζουν για κατι?που με καμια παναγια δεν γουσταρεις να κανεις?η ηρεμια ειναι για σενα μια ευτιχισμενη κατασταση η δεν βρισκεις ικανοποιηση απο αυτην?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οταν ειμαι καπως κ ο αλλος αντι να ακουει μου λεει την λεξη \'\'ρε χαλαρωσε!!!!\'\' ειναι λες κ μ μιλαει σαν να μαι τρελλη κ μ την δινει!δν μπορω να το ακουω!!!!!!φουντωνω περισσοτερο!

ηρεμια....δν ξερω....σπανια να ηρεμισω.......ηρεμω οταν εχω καπνισει κανα \'\'τσιγαρο\'\'..............μονο τοτε

----------


## oceanos

Ειμαι καινουργιος στο site και τραβαω τον δικο μου γολγοθα. Δεν εχω πει ακομα την ιστορια μου..αλλα χτες το βραδυ ενας φιλος μου ειπε το εξης...
εισαι 36 εχεις 10 ακομα χρονια παραγωγικα...η τωρα η ποτε...
και ειμαι βυθισμενος...και ανημπορος να αντιδρασω.
Οποτε λεω...δεν το βαζω κατω...λες και κατι γινεται και ξανατρωω χαστουκια.
Μαχη τελικα καθε μερα...ειναι η ζωη
Πολεμα για σενα...

----------


## γιώτα2

καλυτερα θα ηταν να γινεις πιο σαφης.Τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να αισθανεσαι ετσι;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε παιδια δεν υπαρχει παντα ενας προφανης λογος κ ενα πραγμα για να εξηγησεις!ειναι αλυσιδωτες καταστασεισ κ βιωματα!!!!!νιωθουμε επειδη μας καταβαλει το παρελθον,το παρον, και το μελλον.δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τπτ..........αποδοχη θελει οχι παλη!!!!!!!!!!1

δεν θελω να παλεψω κουραστικα!!!!κουραστικα και σε οποιον αρεσω..........

----------


## oceanos

Διαβασα πολυ προσεκτικα απο την δουλεια μου μεχρι τωρα...οτι ελεγες.
Συμφωνω αλλα....! υπαρχουν καποιοι αγραφοι κανονες της ζωης δεν μπορω να τους πω γιατι και η δικη μου σκεψη ειναι βυθισμενη. Και γενικα περναω τραγικα. Οπως το λεω και οτι ειπα πριν ο καθενας εχει το δικο του. Ομως οτι και εαν κανουμε καθε μερα ουσιαστικα παλευουμε ασχετα οτι δεν το δεχομαστε. Παλευουμε για να εχουμε μια ομορφη ημερα λεμε να παει καλα η ημερα να αλλαξει κατι...κανουμε κατι...
Ναι εγω δεν κανω τιποτα. Ναι σου γραφω απο το laptop ναι εχω ενα ποτο στο χερι...μεχρι οσο με παρει το βραδυ..ναι πινω ναι ,λεω μεχρι εδω ναι λεω και ξανα χαστουκια...βυθισμα..ομως εχεις θαρρος και θρασος και εκμεταλευσουτο και ανεβα. Δεν ξερω εαν και σε τι βαθος προβλημα μπορει να εχεις ιατρικο ομως εχει μαγκια.
Ορμα και ασε οτι ακους για τους χαμενους...

----------


## Θεοφανία

ωκεανε.....καλώς ήρθες.:)
Μ΄πως να άνοιγες ένα δικό σου θέμα να συζητήσουμε όλα αυτά που σε απασχολούν?

----------


## oceanos

Θα γινει καποια στιγμη Θεοφανια θα γινει...μολις βρω τα ψυχικα αποθεματα...να βαλω σε μια σειρα τις σκεψεις μου. Απλα δεν περιμενα την ξεφτιλα του κοσμου(σε σχεση με τις σκεψεις μου). Anyway το post ειναι της myself και ηθελα να της τα πω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by oceanos_
> Θα γινει καποια στιγμη Θεοφανια θα γινει...μολις βρω τα ψυχικα αποθεματα...να βαλω σε μια σειρα τις σκεψεις μου. Απλα δεν περιμενα την ξεφτιλα του κοσμου(σε σχεση με τις σκεψεις μου). Anyway το post ειναι της myself και ηθελα να της τα πω...


οκ.να σαι καλα...:)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Η ΙΨΔ εκφράζει κ επιθετικότητα?Δηλ να θέλεις να κάνεις κακό σε κάποιον?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Αν απευθηνεσαι σε μενα ναι θελω να κανω κακο σε καποιον.........συνιθως σε καποιους που με ενοχλουν μου εχουν κανει κατι η και σ ασχετους στον δρομο για χαζολογους.....κυριως φαντασιωνομαι πως κανω κατι, η προσπαθω να προκαλεσω τσακωμο επειδη με τρωει.....
θα θολωσω κ θα χτυπισω η θα πεταξω κατι σε καποιον σε μεγαλα νευρα πλεον.παλια το κανα πολυ ευκολα, μονο κ μονο επειδη με κλεψανε σε ενα επιτραπεζιο πχ

----------


## arktos

me_ , έγινα κι εγώ έξαλλη που είχε λυσσάξει μία να ανοίξει το παράθυρο του λεωφορείου τέρμα.
το κλείσαμε με τη διπλανή γιατί παγώσαμε και άρχιζε να φωνάζει γιατί κυκλοφορούν ιώσεις.
της είπα έλα να αλλάξουμε θέσεις ( αφού το άνοιξα τέρμα ).
τις αλλάξαμε και πετάει το κουλό : αν είναι δυνατόν να κρυώνετε! έξω έχει 40 βαθμούς!
50 έχει τις λέω , έπεσες έξω!

αυτή δεν τη πλακώνεις.
κατανοείς απλώς πως περνάει δύσκολα την κλιμακτήριο.
δεν τη χαλάς τη ζαχαρένια σου.

στο είπα εγώ ...μν τα πίνεις σε χαλάνε!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μααααααα ετσι οπως ειπες ειναι η αντιδραση νορμαλ ανθρωπων!εγω θελω να τους χτυπισω δν νιωθω τοση κατανοηση! για ν σ δωσω να καταλαβεις, ας πουμε ειμαι εγω που φοβαμαι τις μελισσες απλα μν με τσιμπησουνε, κ καποιος που φοβαται τις μελισσεσ επειδη εχει παραλογη φοβια..............η πχ εγω φοβαμαι τα παντελονια με κουμπια!!!!!αλλοι απλα δεν τους αρεσουν!οι ακραιες συμπεριφορες η σκεψεις διαφοροποιουν καποιον με φυσιολογικη αντιδραση με καποιον που εχει προβλημα!

----------


## Lou!

> me_ , έγινα κι εγώ έξαλλη που είχε λυσσάξει μία να ανοίξει το παράθυρο του λεωφορείου τέρμα.
> το κλείσαμε με τη διπλανή γιατί παγώσαμε και άρχιζε να φωνάζει γιατί κυκλοφορούν ιώσεις.
> της είπα έλα να αλλάξουμε θέσεις ( αφού το άνοιξα τέρμα ).
> τις αλλάξαμε και πετάει το κουλό : αν είναι δυνατόν να κρυώνετε! έξω έχει 40 βαθμούς!
> 50 έχει τις λέω , έπεσες έξω!


μηπως ειχε μπερδευτει κ τους μετρουσε σε φαρεναιτ?

----------

